# resortisanti



## Ana Veres

Stiu ca are origine franceza cuvantul, dar...
Really we don't find anything else for exprime the notion of "third countries citiezens"?


----------



## farscape

DEX '98 (dexonline.ro/definitie/resortisant):
"RESORTISÁNT, resortisanți, s. m. Persoană fizică sau juridică aparținând unui stat, unui teritoriu aflat sub administrația altui stat. – Din fr. ressortissant. "

Later,


----------



## Ana Veres

Stiu ce inseamna, da intrebarea mea retorica era: chiar nu am putut gasi si noi un cuvant mai raprezentativ al conceptului "cetatean a unei tari terte"?!


----------



## hersko1

Ana, dacă începi să te întrebi dece s-a ales un cuvânt ci nu altul de fiecare dată când în Română se foloseşte un cuvânt de origină străină, atunci trebuie să-ţi pui aceeaşi întrebare despre trei sferturi din vocabular.


----------



## Ana Veres

Da, rusine sa ne fie!


----------



## hersko1

Nu sunt de acord cu tine, Ana; dece să ne fie ruşine ?
Să-mi fie ruşine de "arbore", "valiză", "pulover", "caiet" doar fiind că nu sunt 100% daco-gete ???
Ce cuvinte să folosim atunci ?
Să nu uităm că până şi Engleza are o pondere de circa 30% de cuvinte de origină franceză.
Nu i-am auzit să le fie ruşine de "table", "scisors" sau alte "castle"...
Eu sunt mândru că Româna este atât de vie.


----------



## Ana Veres

hersko1 said:


> Nu sunt de acord cu tine, Ana; dece să ne fie ruşine ?
> Să-mi fie ruşine de "arbore", "valiză", "pulover", "caiet" doar fiind că nu sunt 100% daco-gete ???
> Ce cuvinte să folosim atunci ?
> Să nu uităm că până şi Engleza are o pondere de circa 30% de cuvinte de origină franceză.
> Nu i-am auzit să le fie ruşine de "table", "scisors" sau alte "castle"...
> Eu sunt mândru că Româna este atât de vie.


Celălalte ţări au folosit locutiuni pentru a  exprima conceptul, de ce nu lăsăm şi noi "cetăţeni ai ţărilor terţe" ?!?
 De exemplu, in italiana "cittadini dei paesi terzi"; in engleza "third countries citizens", ecc. Normal ca nu e vorba de cuvinte daco-gete, pe vremea lor nu exista chestiunea tarilor ce nu fac parte din UE, tocmai de aceea in acest caz nu avem de ce sa ne mandrim!


----------



## farscape

Ana Veres said:


> Stiu ce inseamna, da intrebarea mea retorica era: chiar nu am putut gasi si noi un cuvant mai raprezentativ al conceptului "cetatean a unei tari terte"?!



Întrebarea fiind retorică şi luând in considerare faptul că ~38% din  fondul lexical al limbii române este de origine franceză, cred că  discuţia a ajuns la sfârşit. 

Am putea începe alta, şi sunt mare amator, despre poluarea limbii  actuale cu importuri englezeşti, şi care  mi se pare mult mai nocivă.

Best,


----------

